# Nilfisk e145 or p150?



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

So I've asked the big fella for a new pressure washer for Christmas, I'm torn between the e145(£220) or the p150(£320). Am I going to regret not getting the p150? Should I buy the e145 and spend the extra 100 quid on a new gun instead?

It'll be solely used for my own car, about once a week. I'm current using my dads c120 out of necessity but would like to invest in my own machine.

Your opinions would be great 

John.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

I can really add anything to this apart from the E145 is a great machine in my experience. Had mine for over 2 years and never a problem brilliant bit of kit


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

andy_ad567 said:


> I can really add anything to this apart from the E145 is a great machine in my experience. Had mine for over 2 years and never a problem brilliant bit of kit


I'm sure the e45 will be more than enough, at the end of the day I'll only be washing my own car once a week and the decking once year, but while the missus is paying for it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The E145 is a great machine but if you really have the choice I would go for the 150. It's not a bad price (has been cheaper but that's the luck of the draw), I have yet to see a bad word said about one. If I wanted a washer, it would be my choice. The euro has affected the price some machines, even with deals available a lot are more costly than they used to be but the 150 has stayed pretty much the same and for £320 you get a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

shine247 said:


> The E145 is a great machine but if you really have the choice I would go for the 150. It's not a bad price (has been cheaper but that's the luck of the draw), I have yet to see a bad word said about one. If I wanted a washer, it would be my choice. The euro has affected the price some machines, even with deals available a lot are more costly than they used to be but the 150 has stayed pretty much the same and for £320 you get a lot of bang for your buck.


Would I need to change the hose and gun on the p150? Or the e145 for that matter? Are they proper rubber hoses?

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Beemerjohn said:


> Would I need to change the hose and gun on the p150? Or the e145 for that matter? Are they proper rubber hoses?
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both superflex style, no change needed. I have superflex on my E140 (bought separate) and they are top quality. :thumb:










See macca666 note on  this thread. He also has the 145 so that's a good endorsement for that model too.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Shine :thumb:

I've had mine now for a couple of year - I reckon though with how quick time passes it may be longer.

Hose is good and no issues with it. Only slight potential problem the last time i used it the other week it was pulsing slightly but im hoping it was a one off.

I chose the 145 as I couldn't justify the p150 price however tbh I'm pretty certain that personally I wouldn't have noticed the difference anyway. The 145 is plenty powerful for me and I like the hose reel and attachment storage meaning everythings neat when it's not innate.

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the 145 however as the big man is paying it's not you saving the money. 

I'd suggest the 145 and a nice wax to make up the difference :lol:

Edit: just checked my old threads itll be coming up on 3 years at the turn of the year.


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

The hose on the 145 is a brilliant hose not a shiny stiff hose like the smaller models I can get right around my car without moving my washer no problem atol.


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the input lads, I'm going to give it some thought tomorrow and try and make a decision 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

After a couple of days of arguing with myself I ordered the P150 last night 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Beemerjohn said:


> After a couple of days of arguing with myself I ordered the P150 last night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get it from mate ?

Trying to source a decent price


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

The best price I could find was amazon mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

beemerjohn said:


> the best price i could find was amazon mate.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


£400 ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> £400 ?


There was a deal much closer to £300 (maybe the £320 mentioned above) knocking about before Xmas, but I cannot find anything better than £400 now.

At that sort of money, you need to be comparing to the Kranzle K1050 series IMO:

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/kranzle-k1050ts-home-use-high-pressure-washer/
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/kranzle-k1050tst-home-use-high-pressure-washer/

Heck, you could even go way off piste and get one of these, a hose, reel and lance for that sort of money, and do a DIY fixed install :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I had this debate and went for the Nilfisk e140 3.9, £189 from Amazon and upgraded the lance and hose and got a decent snow lance 

All under the 300 mark :lol::lol:

If you looking to spend more than 300 quid and you had better get a kranzle!


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

steelghost said:


> There was a deal much closer to £300 (maybe the £320 mentioned above) knocking about before Xmas, but I cannot find anything better than £400 now.
> 
> At that sort of money, you need to be comparing to the Kranzle K1050 series IMO:
> 
> ...


Wasn't gonna purchase at £400 mate, I noticed amazon have had them as low as 249 last year. I'd bite at 300 tho :thumb:


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

£320 I paid just before Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Beemerjohn said:


> £320 I paid just before Christmas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully a wee January sale soon


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> Wasn't gonna purchase at £400 mate, I noticed amazon have had them as low as 249 last year. I'd bite at 300 tho :thumb:


Fair enough, if you can get one for that sort of money the VFM is difficult to beat.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cleanstore have the P150 for £369 which I think is their normal price. Not much less than the 4 mentioned but 30 quid better in your pocket than anywhere else :thumb:


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheers pal

No desperate need just now (is there ever lol)

Will bide my time


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

I see cleanstore have refurbs of the P150 for £259

Only 6 months warranty though


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

bigbrizo said:


> I see cleanstore have refurbs of the P150 for £259
> 
> Only 6 months warranty though


On the new p150 Cleanstore are giving away a couple of freebies: i went for the brass adjustable spray nozzles. £369 for the new p150


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

andyfish said:


> On the new p150 Cleanstore are giving away a couple of freebies: i went for the brass adjustable spray nozzles. £369 for the new p150


whats the 10m hose like ?

would it require ordering a replacement ?


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

bigbrizo said:


> whats the 10m hose like ?
> 
> would it require ordering a replacement ?


I don't think a replacement is necessary - will tell you when it arrives in the next week.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

The E145 which I've got is the same superflex hose as the P150 and one of the reasons I i went for it over the 140.

My hose is fine and I've not had any issues with it or feel the need to change it (which I did on my old Karcher)


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Just contacted Cleanstore regarding the E145 and they have stated they are no longer stocking them as they have been discontinued and replaced with the E150. Does anyone else have the E150?


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

magicone said:


> Just contacted Cleanstore regarding the E145 and they have stated they are no longer stocking them as they have been discontinued and replaced with the E150. Does anyone else have the E150?


think its p150 now pal


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

bigbrizo said:


> think its p150 now pal


Looks like its a new model:

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=15102


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I see they're also doing a E160 as well.

Both the E150 and E160 say it's exclusive to cleanstore and looks like they're just more powerful models.

As ling as it's got the same hose as the E145 and P150 then I'm sure they'll be good :thumb:


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

magicone said:


> Looks like its a new model:
> 
> https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=15102


Just ordered this one from Cleanstore as they now have them in stock. Comes with the 10m Superflex hose as well.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey Magicone,
Keep us updated as to your thoughts on this new model. :thumb:
My little yellow K2 is on it's way out and I think I'm gonna go with Nilfisk next 
Cheers
Phil


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Dazednconfused said:


> Hey Magicone,
> Keep us updated as to your thoughts on this new model. :thumb:
> My little yellow K2 is on it's way out and I think I'm gonna go with Nilfisk next
> Cheers
> Phil


Will do!


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All, long time lurker in the shadows here and I thought it was about time I said hello so this seemed like a good place to start.

Just taken delivery of the E150 along with the auto and under chassis nozzles, first impression's out of the box its heavy, minimal assembly req'd 5mins tops, feels like a quality piece of kit.

In use - 5m power lead allows me to connect directly to the mains and position the washer next to the drive outside the front door, no extensions req'd nothing to trip over. The hose is what it says it is 10m no need to move the washer to get round the car, heavy duty, flexible but does what you want it to and after 3 years of struggling with cheep plastic hoses on previous washers its almost worth the price by itself. Plenty of pressure and water flow, the auto nozzle gives a nice fan spread and the chassis nozzle make easy work of cleaning the wheel arches etc, not tried the Tornado or Powerspeed nozzles yet although I suspect they will make quick work of cleaning drives, patios etc. Hose reel works well doesn't get tangled when winding it back in.

Conclusions - E150 great pressure washer out of the box. E145 the model which I was looking for originally which judging by the specs would be as good as the 150, doubt I would have noticed the slightly lower pressure, appears to have been discontinued though I couldn't find one. P150 extra wattage, increased flow rates, brass head, onboard detergent tank i'll leave to the more knowledgeable and experts as the E150 suits what I want.

Anyway apologies for the ramble.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

It'll be interesting to see how the latest iteration of Nilfisk D pressure washers compare to the seemingly discontinued E versions. Amazon and Cleanstore are selling the D versions so I'm looking forward to finding out about connections, hoses and pump materials (ie. brass or aluminium).


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

see amazon have pricematched cleanstore for the p150, but still cleanstore give a free selection of extras of your choice with their purchase. £369, still think its overpriced considering amazon have been as low as £249 in august last year


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Is that what price it was?
As always with hindsight, wish I'd have known then what I know now - I'd have got it!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

this gives the history of it's pricing throughout the last year, even came down to £250!!.

I'm on the look out for another PW. Would any of these be an overkill purchase for someone looking after just the one car (weekend warrior) ? Currently own a C130.

I have been looking at this one in particular, priced within my budget. Is the hose on this any good or can I replacement it? I already have an aftermarket hose for the C130.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

saul said:


> this gives the history of it's pricing throughout the last year, even came down to £250!!.
> 
> I'm on the look out for another PW. Would any of these be an overkill purchase for someone looking after just the one car (weekend warrior) ? Currently own a C130.
> 
> I have been looking at this one in particular, priced within my budget. Is the hose on this any good or can I replacement it? I already have an aftermarket hose for the C130.


possibly overkill for a car wash per week, im thinking of other cleaning uses tho it would be far better. walls, patios etc


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

The E150 & P150 are overkill for one car wash a week in my opinion, nice to have though, don't know about the E140 and looking at other threads it looks theres problems with upgrading the hose on this model.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bigbrizo said:


> see amazon have pricematched cleanstore for the p150, but still cleanstore give a free selection of extras of your choice with their purchase. £369, still think its overpriced considering amazon have been as low as £249 in august last year


Was that not one of their lightning type deals though which was only available with limited stock for a short period of time ie one day or less?

249 is an excellent price for the P150 I'd be surprised if it goes down to that again.

As others have said though if it's only used infrequently it's not needed and one of the lesser models will be fine. I've the e145 and never had issues wishing I'd more power :thumb:


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

saul said:


> this gives the history of it's pricing throughout the last year, even came down to £250!!.
> 
> I'm on the look out for another PW. Would any of these be an overkill purchase for someone looking after just the one car (weekend warrior) ? Currently own a C130.
> 
> I have been looking at this one in particular, priced within my budget. Is the hose on this any good or can I replacement it? I already have an aftermarket hose for the C130.


I'm in similar position to you Saul, in need of a new PW, a weekend warrior and trying not to spend too much on a machine who's performance I'm not gonna fully need or exploit. But I do want a decent 10m hose. Was looking at the recent D130 or D140


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

macca666 said:


> Was that not one of their lightning type deals though which was only available with limited stock for a short period of time ie one day or less?
> 
> 249 is an excellent price for the P150 I'd be surprised if it goes down to that again.
> 
> As others have said though if it's only used infrequently it's not needed and one of the lesser models will be fine. I've the e145 and never had issues wishing I'd more power :thumb:


Not sure if it was or not mate, just seen it in camelcamelcamel


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Dazednconfused said:


> I'm in similar position to you Saul, in need of a new PW, a weekend warrior and trying not to spend too much on a machine who's performance I'm not gonna fully need or exploit. But I do want a decent 10m hose. Was looking at the recent D130 or D140


I've had no problems with the C130 and have already upgraded my hose. tbh the power on it is fine for what I use it for. I could always buy another and just upgrade the gun and lance.

What's the difference between the D130 & D140 the price is almost double.


----------

